

Are we ready for an off-topic site yet? - rms
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/08/07/science/07indu.html

======
rms
PG, you've got the code ready, let's get a general link discussion site going.
Do you have any ideas for the domain? Maybe the community here can help you
think of one.

I saw this article and though it would be great for the kind of sociology
discussion this community seems to like, when it ventures off-topic.

~~~
pg
Demo Day's in two days. I'm a bit busy at the moment. Maybe in a couple weeks
when things settle down.

~~~
rms
Great, good luck with the demos.

------
vlad
>Are we ready for an off-topic site yet?

As if we don't kill enough time here?

~~~
bluishgreen
agreed, but lets kill it in a slightly more productive way!

